# Trodding along and I see dinner



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Went out last night for some flounder on the gulf side with Daniel (snatch_it). Saw 16 flounder, but only 3 were long enough to stick. Two 15" fish and one 12 3/4" made a nice 2 meals for me and my wife.










Only other excitement of the evening was when I allegedly screamed like Ray (konz) after a crab tore a chunk out of my ankle. At least mine left a mark, Ray... oke


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

That's b/c my was electrical fool! Glad you guys got a couple!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

One of our less productive nights, but at least we didn't get skunked! I was getting worried for awhile there! Glad you got some nice meals out of those three. They where pretty thick. Will make some nice fillets!


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Just finished meal #1. Tell you what- Daniel was spot on saying that gulf flounder are way better than those from the bay. Mine from the bay before were ok, but these were some of the best fish I have ever had.


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice Gulfies!! The gulf side fish do tase better. The fish are asways lighter color as well. All of mine are bay fish and are real dark colored.They all make a great samich!!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Now correct me if I'm wrong.





But your buddy looks Stoned and standing in the middle of the road with those 2 yellow lines.


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

> *X-Shark (10/26/2009)*Now correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> But your buddy looks Stoned and standing in the middle of the road with those 2 yellow lines.


#1- That picture is me not my buddy, and no, I am not stoned.

#2- That was around 1am and I had been up since 6am the morning before. I think you are confusing really tired for stoned lol.

#3- There was no traffic within at least a mile.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice job! Good eats for sure!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Phil isn't stoned, that's his I just got done wading in 54 degree weather.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

sorry i couldnt make it out daniel, but you couldnt come out the other night wheni asked you to come.. we caught fish though :moon


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Lay off the weed Phil. That stuff leads to heavy drugs. oke Nice flounder.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

> *konz (10/27/2009)*Phil isn't stoned, that's his I just got done wading in 54 degree weather.




54F? Pensacola, FL 68.0 °F



Still plenty cold...


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry going off what the radio said that afternoon.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Acutally it was pretty nice out! We where pretty tired!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

yall stoners.. i remember when daniel suddenly got the urge for cheetos with the bums at greenshores:shedevil


----------

